# My hamster is so crazy



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi, 
Ever night I seem to end up getting my make Syrian hamster out for about an hour because he is so crazy and loves to run around. Even after this he had so much energy and still wants to come out more. does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get him to lose more energy and keep him more entertained. 
thank you


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> Hi,
> Ever night I seem to end up getting my make Syrian hamster out for about an hour because he is so crazy and loves to run around. Even after this he had so much energy and still wants to come out more. does anyone have any suggestions on how I can get him to lose more energy and keep him more entertained.
> thank you


Oh my it's been over a week since you've posted and no one has answered, sorry about that.

Are you still having the same issue? What cage is he in?


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> Oh my it's been over a week since you've posted and no one has answered, sorry about that.
> 
> Are you still having the same issue? What cage is he in?


Hi thank you for reaching out he seems to have calmed down a bit more now and he plays and then sits with me for a bit thank you


----------

